# betta fish bubble and not eating



## jinsam (May 13, 2008)

my betta fish bubble in tank and not eating + just stay in bottom of jar . once h come's up(jump) and go back to same place. sorry to say this but he pass away. i brought new one. i need to know what;s proper way to take care. i m going to tell u what i did with my past fish . tell me i m right or wrong there.
. i put 2 fish in one tank. one is gold and other is betta
. gold get die in one week
. betta die in 2 months.
.i use to give him a food 2 day. and wash tank one a week
please let me know the proper guide line to take care of one new betta i have.
thanks
sam


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

hello sorry about your two losses.  
What is the size of your tank? does it have a heater?
first question- a gold fish and betta cannot be together. the betta needs higher water temperature (always 78 degrees) that the goldfish so the betta needs a heater
second Q.- the feeding seems ok. what kind of food do you feed them? 
and to clean the tank- you should change 25% of the water every 2 days. you dont have to take out the fish and clean out the entire tank. this will stress the fish and it is possible thats why he died.

here is a link to a great thread on betta care
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15392

good luck with your new fish!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I may have misunderstood this, but did you say the betta was in some sort of bubble inside the tank? Bettas need to breath the air like us, not just oxygen in the water, so they need to be able to surface or they will drown. Sorry if I completely misunderstood, but I just thought I'd add that. The link meatpuppet gave you is very good and should help you sort out what you need to keep him alive.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he means that the betta swelled up (like a bubble). A likely candidate is bloat due to constipation.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> I think he means that the betta swelled up (like a bubble). A likely candidate is bloat due to constipation.


hmm. i thought the fish's name was bubble


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I also took it to be his name was Bubble........


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

You could probably check out some Sticky's and those are very helpful. And you can have all you q's answered here on the forum! Good luck!


----------



## jinsam (May 13, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> I may have misunderstood this, but did you say the betta was in some sort of bubble inside the tank? Bettas need to breath the air like us, not just oxygen in the water, so they need to be able to surface or they will drown. Sorry if I completely misunderstood, but I just thought I'd add that. The link meatpuppet gave you is very good and should help you sort out what you need to keep him alive.









thanks for replying me. i get it what u say. well can i know how much time a week a betta need food to eat and change water. the water need to replace whole or half


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

jinsam said:


> thanks for replying me. i get it what u say. well can i know how much time a week a betta need food to eat and change water. the water need to replace whole or half


you could feed your betta twice daily and depending on what you feed it, 3 pellets twice daily, or tiny pinch of flakes twice daily.

for water changes you could do 25% every two days or so. what is the size of your tank?


----------

